# Mom



## Hydrovan (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Dudes,

Kinda New here and all, and I was wondering if you guys could help me, So I was recently looking for a new source, So I was recommended to momcanada.ca. So I sent a small order of their products to test them out.

Anyone of you know this site?

A reply would be Greatfull.

Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

welcome to the site....never been that site...doesnt sound very safe


----------

